# Uber introduces a flat subscription plan called “Ride Pass”



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Full story: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/30/18042120/uber-ride-pass-monthly-subscription-cheap-fare








*For $14.99 a month, riders get flat, heavily discounted fares that can save them 15 percent on travel. *

Uber has a new plan to lock customers into its transportation ecosystem while also expanding the list of services it offers ahead of an expected public offering in 2019. It's called Ride Pass, and it's Uber's attempt at an Amazon Prime-style subscription service.








Ride Pass is available today in five cities: Los Angeles, Austin, Orlando, Denver, and Miami. For $14.99 a month - or $24.99 a month in LA (sorry, Angelenos) - riders can lock in flat rates on all the UberX and UberPool trips they take over the course of that month. The rates, based on historical data, will be heavily discounted, saving riders up to 15 percent on their overall monthly travel, Uber says. Ride Pass fares won't be subject to typical external events like weather, traffic, or surge pricing. And there's no limit to the number of rides customers can take each month.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> And there's no limit to the number of rides customers can take each month.


You can bet these cheapo riders won't be tipping their drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol anything to ensure they never turn a profit


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow cant wait for this to come to Lagos


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Heck yeah!!! How do you sign up???


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Guess who end up paying for this experiment?
Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Guess who end up paying for this experiment?
> Lol


the sucker investors as usual


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the sucker investors as usual


Actually, the sucker drivers will pay for it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the sucker drivers will pay for it.


when we are making more than the pax are paying the money must be coming from somewhere else


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> when we are making more than the pax are paying the money must be coming from somewhere else


Get prepared for another rate cut.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

At this point...

There really isn't a point anymore.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the sucker investors as usual


And us the drivers as always with this experiments
Lol


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> At this point...
> 
> There really isn't a point anymore.


That is an awesome visual representation of what Uber is doing.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the sucker drivers will pay for it.


No, it will be the sucker investors


----------



## Seiko Obsession (Oct 15, 2016)

Like Pool wasn't enough.
They now guarantee base for $15-$25 per month subscription.
https://www.businessinsider.com/ube...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## florra (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes but if what is stated in the article is correct, then the driver will still be compensated for the ride according to the fare rules at the time, so I assume this means if a subscribed passenger takes a ride in a surge zone, they will only pay base, but the rider still receives the surge fare. I may have interpreted this wrong, but that's how I read it.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

florra said:


> Yes but if what is stated in the article is correct, then the driver will still be compensated for the ride according to the fare rules at the time, so I assume this means if a subscribed passenger takes a ride in a surge zone, they will only pay base, but the rider still receives the surge fare. I may have interpreted this wrong, but that's how I read it.


That would be a big financial gamble for Uber .... would kind of go against everything else they have done where they have pushed the risk onto the drivers


----------



## florra (Dec 12, 2016)

RoboRider said:


> That would be a big financial gamble for Uber .... would kind of go against everything else they have done where they have pushed the risk onto the drivers


Yes that's true, but the reality is that surge pricing only represents an extremely small portion of the total cash pool, so if the take up of this subscription is good enough, then there's money to be made for Uber... No extra for the drivers unfortunately


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

well in 1995 the minimum fare in ny was almost $7

so is any journalist or government official ever going to do basic math? Or do they need MIT to figure it out again lol?

anything less than $10 to the driver is illegal theft & guaraunteed failure they just use an app instead of a gun.

drivers cost on each ride is minimum $4 some maybe $3

uber charges $8 takes $4+ gives driver $4 & now they want to charge $7 haha

the "humans" at this company actually think the app deserves double what the driver gets after expenses lmao no problem with that at all

10+ million times a day have zero clue how any of this is legal

truly mind boggling how illegal this "company" is

as a teenager in 1992 you wouldn't get in my car with less than $5 gas money & you were a friend right next to me going the same place not a stranger 1-5+ miles away

what scares me is people actually dont cancel those rides?????? maybe 1 outta 10 of mine ill accept simply because i just cancelled like 3 lmao


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

would kill off a lot of casual drivers


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So when I Longhaul I cost Uber even MORE money?


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Also depends on what proportion of riders actually take up the option I suppose


----------



## Scottie B (Oct 18, 2016)

You all complain, but still log on


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

wait no surge? whose picking the bar crowd up or during storms for no extra $, I've never driven past 7:30pm or ever picked up a non hotel address in 3+ years this really sucks for the ants oh well 96% fail & thats ubers main constant. free labor free use of a car & discarded till the next person signs up for the human ponzi

Opted out of pool 1st day people actually accept pool riders? the next crash is going to be biblical stock up on that mac & cheese

People pay "$3.49"+ for a beer than tip $1-2+for its delivery, not 1-10 miles of driving 100-500+ pounds in a 3000+ pound vehicle that requires least $2 in gas & there's no adults or regulators out here that see a problem with this or shutting it down. i mean its in writing surely adults know rides cost more than $3.49 in costs, so basically zero thoughts about whose driving them zero.

notice uber used the shortest 28 days for their month haha bunch of evil think they geniuses in that board room huh


----------



## pat007 (Nov 15, 2016)

Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


Only loosers drive for uber. Useless fellows criticising uber and said laying by their back to be shafted by uber . This company will be out from the market in next three years according to some experts opinion.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

makeitupinvolume said:


> wait no surge? whose picking the bar crowd up or during storms for no extra $,


This may be a situation where Uber's disconnecting what reider pays from what driver makes will bite Uber in the ass.

Driver gets Surge, Uber gets fornicated.


----------



## Where's my money Uber? (Apr 6, 2018)

RoboRider said:


> That would be a big financial gamble for Uber .... would kind of go against everything else they have done where they have pushed the risk onto the drivers


There is no gamble for Uber. It's 100% win for them. By the the time this feature rolls out worldwide, the number of drivers available will be 100 fold, hence no surge is needed.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

at least at the very end they got boobers true value correct!

"Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi has said the company intends to go public next year in what could become one of the tech industry's biggest IPOs. The Wall Street Journal reported this month that *Uber could be valued at up to $120 million*."



Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


we log on but have AR of below 10% and high cancel rates aka the smart way to drive.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


correct


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> That is an awesome visual representation of what Uber is doing.


Dang it... need to photo chop DK's head onto it...

That would be great.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

I think Uber is trying to also get some riders back from Lyft....Trying to lock them in for the whole 28 days and not use the competition...interesting to see what lyft comes back with........


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

The only way this will not be a total disaster for uber is if most people will sign up for this and do 1 or 2 rides a month. It doesn’t work that way with paxholes. You give them an excuse they will bleed you dry.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/30/18042120/uber-ride-pass-monthly-subscription-cheap-fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Uber's newest driver pay cut, on avarage about 5%, Uber can now believe it is a civic utility and can offer rides comparable to public transportation, 
drivers unionize or organize to protect our income and rights!!!!


----------



## makeitupinvolume (Oct 31, 2018)

New2This said:


> This may be a situation where Uber's disconnecting what reider pays from what driver makes will bite Uber in the ass.
> 
> Driver gets Surge, Uber gets fornicated.


the app already takes double what the driver makes after expenses on minimum rides

8.80 minimum fare
Uber gets 4.40
driver gets 4, 2 after gas, etc.

on other fares they taking 50-90% while paying labor wages from when jfk was alive, tony danza fares in the 70s on taxi are higher than ubers in 2018, been watching they getting $2+ lmao

you really think they not going to take even more? they just cut my pay $400 a month & have the audacity to tell me its an increase like im stupid, no you steal $4 a ride from me & giving idiots that take less than $10 rides an extra $1-2 pocketing $1-2 for themselves, they soooooo smart & im so stooooopid so it's 5mph under the speed limit & long hauling the 1% of rides i do accept, worsening the experience for rider & driver

haven't had a decent surge in 2+ years, never bothered with them, day after winter storms here surge, thats the only time i catch em, never worked nights or events they not going to the airport thats the only ride that matters, & this new surge all i do is screen shot em lmao eeewwwwww a whole extea $1 no thanks, $2 nope...unless it says $10 im ignoring all surges because I made it all the way past 1st grade math class, that stuck, sentence structure, grammar, spelling typing one handed between bowl hits not so much

this is another scam to raise quick cash from poor people pay $25 monthly we have 10+ million subscribers thats an extra 250+ million a month no costs they dont have to pass on to drivers a separate revenue line item & 96% of drivers will keep failing & being replaced to drive for free

25 is about 75 less than a monthly bus pass, poor people getting chauffeured to their mcjobs priceless

what happens to subscribers who keep getting 1 starred & ignored? lol cuz you know these folks not coming close to tipping & all they trips a few miles or less


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


What this comment lacks in originality, it makes up for in....

... someone help me out here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


have you ever known anyone that didn't complain about their job ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What this comment lacks in originality, it makes up for in....
> 
> ... someone help me out here.


I don't log on anymore... can i complain?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just drive baby
Lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't log on anymore... can i complain?


Absolutely. You can even metacomplain (complain about people complaining about people complaining).


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

The only ones that will suffer with this are the fools that drive UberPool and PoolExpress. They'll get all the shitty shared rides, leaving X to those of us who refuse to take pool/express. Further, with fixed rates we should be able to longhaul and the pax can't say shit because it doesn't cost them anything. 

Take only surged X rides and longhaul everyone and you should be good to go.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

The price of oil is dropping radically?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Scottie B said:


> You all complain, but still log on


Why complain? Why is it of our concern whether it is unprofitable for Uber? All I am concerned about is driver pay, and as long as driver pay is not reduced, I am unbothered. I'm not sure the Uber end game... get a bunch of people hooked on a subscription and then raise the rates?

If Uber goes down in flames because of unprofitable practices we can still drive for Lyft and other competitors that will rise from the ashes.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Gryft will go down before boober


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/30/18042120/uber-ride-pass-monthly-subscription-cheap-fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear
For $4.99 more a month
They can get BADGES !


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Stupid.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Why complain? Why is it of our concern whether it is unprofitable for Uber? All I am concerned about is driver pay, and as long as driver pay is not reduced, I am unbothered. I'm not sure the Uber end game... get a bunch of people hooked on a subscription and then raise the rates?
> 
> If Uber goes down in flames because of unprofitable practices we can still drive for Lyft and other competitors that will rise from the ashes.


Eventually the costs of lowered fares eventually get passed down to drivers. Sure the idea is that if the pax orders a ride in a surge zone, the pax still pay the fixed rate and driver is paid surge. But if this starts happening too often Uber will find a way to not make it surge when it should be. They'll either throw some weak promotion to lure more ants to kill the surge, or they will simply change the algorithm to make it harder for surge to appear. It's well known they can just turn off surge anytime they want, and we know this by surge caps at airports or during disasters.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

um, they have had these ride passes for a long time in dallas.
mostly aimed at commuters during non peak times in non surge areas.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Full story: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/10/30/18042120/uber-ride-pass-monthly-subscription-cheap-fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what's the pay for the drivers? They'll make way less from the looks of it.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> No, it will be the sucker investors


I don't even know how they still have any.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> um, they have had these ride passes for a long time in dallas.
> mostly aimed at commuters during non peak times in non surge areas.


I was thinking the same.
"*Introduces* ride pass?"
Ride pass has been in my market for at least 3 years.



Trafficat said:


> Why complain? Why is it of our concern whether it is unprofitable for Uber? All I am concerned about is driver pay, and as long as driver pay is not reduced, I am unbothered. I'm not sure the Uber end game... get a bunch of people hooked on a subscription and then raise the rates?
> 
> If Uber goes down in flames because of unprofitable practices we can still drive for Lyft and other competitors that will rise from the ashes.


In the Vegas forum, drivers are obsessed with what Uber makes. Its all they talk about.
All their preaching, chooses and strategies are based on minimizing Ubers profits.
What the driver makes is secondary. It's bizarre.

One of Uber's end games, is targeting mass transit riders, and I think it works.
I've had many with Ride pass say they normally take the bus, but not now.
So get ready for the "cheaper" rider, and less tips as a result.

I would have thought they would offer it to those who don't take many Ubers, as an incentive.
But it seems they tend to give the offer to the more regular riders.
More of an loyalty/award program, keeping riders from going to Lyft or other means of transport.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fixed it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

makeitupinvolume said:


> the "humans" at this company actually think the app deserves double what the driver gets after expenses lmao no problem with that at all
> 
> 10+ million times a day have zero clue how any of this is legal
> 
> truly mind boggling how illegal this "company" is


Why would it be "illegal" at all? The parties- Uber, the patrons and the partners- have all voluntarily agreed to the arrangement. The fact that it can be seen as unfair is fine, but a lot of legal things are "unfair".


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Why would it be "illegal" at all? The parties- Uber, the patrons and the partners- have all voluntarily agreed to the arrangement. The fact that it can be seen as unfair is fine, but a lot of legal things are "unfair".


illegal terms in contracts arent binding, ambiguity in them the benefits go to the party that didn't draft it.

you can't sign a paper saying it's ok to be a slave or you accept less than minimum wage geez

you know why children don't work in factories any more? yeah people died for those rights. you know why minimum wage laws exist? yeah people died for this too.

uber/lyft dont supersede the Constitution

if you're actually giving people rides for less than $7-$10 gross, you are not an adult thinking rationally you are incredibly desperate or stupid maybe both but its not legal.

you are also not a partner its a simple dictionary word.

supposedly you are an "independent contractor" which have the rights to see the details of their contracts.

uber is designed for people to fail so they can gain access to free labor & cars period. just cuz you may be in the 4% that figure out how to succeed doesn't mean its legal it means you are willing to risk your life for what a 10 year old got in 1985 to take trash to the curb, so you dont have to wear a paper hat, flip burgers, & adhere to a schedule.

if you're being paid $2-5 for something that actually costs $2-5 in gas/maintenance/charging & $2-5 is the MINIMUM it costs to deliver 100-500+ pounds in a 3,000+ pound vehicle 1-10 miles you are working for free.

that is illegal it violates the 13th amendment of the united states constitution & uber/lyft do it 10+ million times per day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UNION


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION


nah that will never happen

the genius is the design where 96% fail, whose joining a union they already gone? what drivers they listening to, they already gone.

people who just lost a $3 an hour job have more important things to worry about i would assume so they already gone.

Uber gets feedback from failures that are already gone.

the 4% who succeed not going to stand up, they figured the scam out & make easy money.

everyone else is gone its just newbies & they dont know any better till their already gone.

just 1 human with maybe a million dollars to burn getting the truth out there might do something, but uber burns 12 million a day pretty sure half is marketing, bribes, lawsuits...

but uber lyft in everybodies pockets

wikipedia /wiki/Uber_protests_and_legal_actions

look at the list by countries/states
they just bribe everyone


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The way the monkey reads it...

With Ubers new subscription...

All you get is guaranteed minimum rates..

Some days as a rider...

they charge the same price....8>)

Some days as a rider...

they try to overcharge you...8>O

I have personally witnessed it at 7:30am...

In a seriously non surged area no less...

A subscription promises not to do THAT...

It's NOT a one payment covers all...8>O

Note the fine print...8>O
*"riders can lock in flat rates on all the UberX and UberPool trips they take over the course of that month"*

Rakos








PS. Don't forget to read the fine print..8>O


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the sucker drivers will pay for it.


Wouldn't that make drivers a class of investors that take all risks and no gains or no rewards?


----------

